# converting Sony vcd/cd player To Dvd/mp3 player



## aXisxX (Feb 4, 2008)

Is it possible? i have sony HI-Fi which bought in 2003 but it cant play dvd's,mp3's   can i convert it to VCD player cum mp3 or DVD/mp3 if possible i dont want another music system i want to continue with the current system. i got this hifi for 45k at that time.

*duttagroup.com/sony/hifimusicsystem/mhc-vx901.gif

Specs: MHC-VX901


    * 6600W
    * 3VCD
    * Game Sync
    * VACS
    * Direct AV EQ
    * V-Groove
    * Sound Broad System
    * Multi Booster


----------



## slugger (Feb 4, 2008)

dunno abt d mp3 conversion but DVD dat is read usin a laser having a *much* smaller wavelength than d laser used a VCD

*AFAIK* such conversions not possible

mite wan2 contact d sys mfg 2 c if such retrofitting is possible or not

y dont u buy a media player taht does read DVDs/mp3 and hook it up with ur Sony sys [line-out of ur new player to the line-in of ur Sony sys]

an _entry-level_ VCD/DVD/mp3/DivX player will cost u around 1.5-2K


----------



## Hackattack (Feb 4, 2008)

I own that monster  way back in 2001.

Now for ur prob just connect a small mp3 player to front game/sync or to back md/video, simple. 

For DVD get a standalone player, and do the same as above. 

Btw the price of this beast was 37k not 45k.


----------



## aXisxX (Feb 4, 2008)

slugger said:


> dunno abt d mp3 conversion but DVD dat is read usin a laser having a *much* smaller wavelength than d laser used a VCD
> 
> *AFAIK* such conversions not possible
> 
> ...



Atleast vcd/mp3 possible??? takeout dvd thingy, as i said i dont want another piece of dvd player i want keep my place clean & neat. 

Its costed me 45k really!!! i even got the bill from sony world.

How much can I expect to sell this for?


----------

